# [SOLVED] Vista Installation/Uninstallation Error (2503 &amp; 2502)



## DrFire (Jun 21, 2008)

For some reason, any attempt using an installer is stopped by errors 2503 and 2502.
Error 2503: Called RunScript when not marked in progress.
Error 2502: Called InstallFinalize when no install in progress.

I am unable to install anything now, as all installers cease to work. I've tried googling this problem but none are very helpful. Any help is appreciated. 

Also, the problem arises for installers running UNDER vista, not installing vista itself, just to clarify.


----------



## maxxx126 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Vista Installation/Uninstallation Error (2503 & 2502)*

I can't believe nobody could answer this. Vista sucks ! I think I am going back to XP.


----------



## DrFire (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Vista Installation/Uninstallation Error (2503 & 2502)*

I've actually fixed it, so no worries.


----------



## maxxx126 (Aug 24, 2008)

How did you fix it ?
I have a similar problem with JAVA runtime. I can't uninstall it and I can't reinstall it either. I have tried other utilities like ccleaner and regcure without success. 

My only choice now is to reformat, but I don't think I will reinstall Vista, it is loaded with problems.

Max


----------



## pwei254 (Oct 17, 2008)

Dont know if anyone still needs help with this.

Just sorted it myself, problem was the system account did not have any access to the c:/windows/installer hidden folder. Once given full control I could run msi and install all the things that were giving me the error codes.



hope this helps


Bri


----------



## wcohan (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, I cant seem to install or uninstall anything either, and I get those same error codes, 2502 and 2503. Can you explain how exactly you gave your 'system account' access to the 'installer hidden folder'? I went to my c drive and i dont see an installer folder. I use Vista 64 bit. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pwei254 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi Wcohan.

Go to your control panel and click on folder options.
Select the view tab and check show hidden files and folders

Navigate to c:\windows

Right click on installer folder and select properties

Click on security tab.

Make sure the everyone group has read and execute, list folder contents, and read set to allow.
The system group has all selected to allow except special permissions
The administrators group has all selected to allow except special permissions

hope this is of help


----------

